
Show HN: Stories – Master complex materials through short daily stories - nikita_astakhov
Hi everyone! We’re Nikita, Denis and Oleg from Prague, CZ. We are makers of Stories #<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;story-board.pro" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;story-board.pro</a>. A learning tool with courses in a short story format. Powered by technology for creating a unique and adaptable learning path for every single course. Thus making it much easier for you to finalize purchased lessons.<p>We’ve started this project because no one of us never finished an online-course in Udemy. Even when it was necessary to gain a missing knowledge for getting a job.<p>How the CORE works. It is designed to support a network type of hierarchy. This allows for altering the learning path depending on your activity. For example, if you don’t achieve the min score in the test you can be rolled back, with mid-score to branch1 and with a max score to a branch2.<p>Mobile app highlights:
- The content types in the course always changing, avoiding long boring videos. Simplifying the understanding of the primary idea. 
- No need for googling materials that remains uncertain. The app can catapult you to lessons from another course if the system diagnosis lack of crucial knowledge for further learning.
- Collection of courses inside one course. Lessons will appear parallelly. However the number of daily lessons are limited, we don’t want to force you to study. 
- Constant course improvements. If an instructor observed that some parts are low performing she can update any lesson, save changes and the app will be updated instantly. Because it has no hardcoded elements, even buttons with various actions, are dynamically generated.<p>For now, we&#x27;ve added Network Theory and Complexity Sciences courses. But we would like hearing from you what skills would you like to gain with our tool. We have more than 500 instructors in a wait least and with your help, we can select those who will be among the first providers. Note: leave request at the bottom of the “explore” tab.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;stories-study-easily&#x2F;id1437541419" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;stories-study-easily&#x2F;id14375...</a><p>Thank you.
======
nikita_astakhov
Complete story: [https://dev.to/nikitaastakhov/stories-on-hn--master-
complex-...](https://dev.to/nikitaastakhov/stories-on-hn--master-complex-
materials-through-short-daily-stories-5g42)

